# 12-8" 4-8 great!!



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

just getting around to posting this up but i just wanted to say what a fantastic setup that rod is paired with the 656. One of the easiest rods to load and throw. I have a SS1560 that i love but i have a harder time throwing it due to some shoulder issues. This is now my go to rod for pups and drum when throwing the 5-7OZ weight range. Cant say enough about it! First fish on it was a 45" drum and it handled it easily. Thank you tommy for making such a quality rod. And also another thank you to Bronzbck1 for all his help. Fiance learned to throw conventional on it this trip so there may be another one in the future.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks for the feedback cooper138!!

I'm glad you like the rod. it is quickly becoming one of my top sellers.

Tommy


----------

